# San Diego to LA and back via Coaster/Metrolink and Greyhound



## thully (Feb 27, 2013)

Once again, I'm on a trip to LA - this time, to see the Red Wings take on the Kings at Staples Center. However, instead of the Surfliner, I opted for something different - the Coaster/Metrolink combination northbound, and a Greyhound/Crucero bus back to SD. I did this since I wanted to try out both, and the timing worked out optimally (particularly for Greyhpund, whose 10:50pm SB departure works better for a 7pm game than Amtrak's latest of 10:10pm).

Part 1 - Sorrento Valley Coaster Station to Oceanside

I started my rail journey at the Sorrento Valley Coastet Station, where a UCSD campus shuttle convienently dropped me some 15 minutes before Coaster #651's departure. Bought a ticket from the machine, grabbed a coffee across the street from the station, and I was soon on my way. I found myself checking the clock constantly - Metrolink #609 left 2 minutes after Coaster #651's arrival in Oceanside, and there was no room for delay. The ride was otherwise just like the typical journey through this stretch - though traveling by day is definitely more enjoyable since you get to see more (I usually am riding at night). Got a bit nervous when we stopped for a couple minutes longer at Carlsbad Village, but we still arrived on time at Oceanside. Quickly found the tunnel over to Track 1 (where Metrolink #609 departs from), and was quickly relieved by the sight of the Metrolink train. I had made it!


----------



## thully (Feb 27, 2013)

Part 2 - Oceanside to LA Union Station

After reaching the Metrolink train on time, I quickly boarded and found a seat. Almost as soon as I did so, they made a last call for boarding. Good thing we weren't delayed! (though that would just mean I take Amtrak, not miss the game...) The ride from there was just like on the Surfliner with the addition of stops - as such, it was a bit slower. Had my ticket checked not once but twice - once by what I believe was Metrolink personnel, and another time by an LA County Sheriff officer. Interestingly, we were in Orange County at the time of the second check. Had to rummage a bit for my ticket - between my Coaster ticket, Metrolink ticket, emergency Amtrak ticket (which Ill cancel and get back the AGR points), Greyhpund ticket, and game ticket, I had quite a few! At least they seemed a bit more patient than the San Diego trolley cops... In the Fullerton station, I saw a BNSF train set parked on the adjacent track - not sure what for... Anyway, the rest of the trip was uneventful - though I did get to see a bunch of different railcars in the Amtrak maintenance yard near LAUS (single-level, Superliner, Surfliner, multiple SSLs, and even ExpressTrak cars were seen). We ultimately arrived at LAUS at 5:32.

Now, to the Metro Red/Blue lines and Staples Center...


----------



## Michigan Mom (Feb 27, 2013)

The Wings are on the West coast, eh? I bet anything MI son is not actually asleep and is listening to this game on headphones and will be cranky in the morning.


----------



## thully (Feb 28, 2013)

After I got off the Metrolink, I quickly found my way to the Metro Red/Purple Line entrance. Quickly got on the first train to arrive (a Purple Line train) and took it to 7th St/Metro Center. From there I opted to try the Blue Line - I've walked it all the way from Metro Center before, but wanted to try this. Just as I got to the Blue/Expo Line platform, a train pulled up - but with no clear sign what line it was. Got on, and saw it was Blue - though I think Expo would go where I want to go also. This is a light rail line - similar to the SD Trolley back home, but I think our LRVs are nicer (though perhaps the Expo Line is better). Got off at Pico (first stop) and followed the hockey crowds to Staples Center, which was within eyesight of the station. Saw a Silver Line bus on my way - that may be quicker, but the fact that its a bus has me worried it would get stuck in rush-hour traffic.

Game was fun, though the Wings lost. It ended around 9:40pm - the person I met for the game offered to take me to the station. Got there with plenty of time to spare. I expected a big line as my ticket seemed to be unreserved, but didn't see one where the SD bus boards. I did see a sign referring to Crucero Direct reserved seating, though I'm not sure that applies to me. My impression of the bus station - it's a bus station. Not great, but not totally awful - bathrooms seemed OK, and they had charging stations, waiting areas, a small restaurant, and vending machines. Location is definitely far less convienent than LAUS (with its Red//Gold Line and bus connections), but they do have later trips to San Diego. I perhaps could have made 796 with the early-ish end to the game, but I already had the Greyhound/Crucero ticket (non-refundable)- and 796 would be a close call. Plus, I wouldn't get to experience Greyhound...


----------



## thully (Feb 28, 2013)

The wait at the Greyhound station felt quite long. After charging my phone for a while, I went to the small convienence store to buy a bottle of water. Then, I went back to the waiting area where the SD bus departed. As we waited, there was basically no feedback at all - which had me worried I was in the wrong place. This intensified when 10:50 came and went with no bus - making me wonder if they cancelled the 10:50 bus without telling anyone, or left early. Given Greyhound stories I've heard, I wasn't ruling out anything. We were teased by a couple buses pulling up for other routes until a white Crucero bus pulled up around 11:20 and people started lining up at the San Diego gate. After a slow boarding process, we finally made it out of LA at 11:30. Given how late it was, I decided to attempt sleeping in my window seat, which worked to a degree with earplugs/sleeping mask (just a little worse than in Amtrak coach). We made one stop in Santa Ana (at the same station as Amtrak - LA/SD, take note...) before stopping in downtown San Diego at the station near 12th & Imperial transit center around 1:40am (making up some 20-odd minutes). Not everyone seemed to get off - I think many were headed for Tijuana. At that point, I got in a cab waiting on the street (no trolley service, and Id rather not walk the mile at that time). Got home slightly before 2am - late, but at least there was no sleeping on the bus station floor!

All in all, a decent trip - though I do prefer Amtrak. For the Coaster/Metrolink shuffle - I wish they made this easier (by holding connecting trains/not forcing you to gamble by buying a ticket in advance). Greyhound/Crucero could learn from Amtrak in the feedback category - would be nice to hear what is going on... Oh, and have a clear reserved seating policy, and move your stop to LAUS.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 28, 2013)

thully said:


> Just as I got to the Blue/Expo Line platform, a train pulled up - but with no clear sign what line it was. Got on, and saw it was Blue - though I think Expo would go where I want to go also.


Yes, the Blue and Expo lines both stop at Pico, so you could have taken either one.


----------

